# Where's all my water-drop friends



## pasknucklehead (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi again, was hoping to keep some of you interested in talking and sharing info about your waterdrops.  I am here to help in any way I can and also learn whatever I can.  Here's more of my  drop photos to maybe keep the conversation moving....Tell me what you think!


----------



## Nevermore1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice!  I finally got a new tripod so I may have time to try out some water drops later this week if I'm feeling better (have pneumonia and for the last wrek I hadn't been able to stop coughing long enough to take a photo).

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 10, 2016)

Great set but smiling eyes is my favourite.


----------



## dennybeall (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm OK with the one with the olives as long as that isn't water.
Nicely captured.


----------



## pasknucklehead (Apr 12, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Great set but smiling eyes is my favourite.


They go well with your avatar don't you think?


----------



## pasknucklehead (Apr 12, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> I'm OK with the one with the olives as long as that isn't water.
> Nicely captured.


Can you just imagine what it would have turned out to be if I had used something else and not water,,,,oh boy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pasknucklehead (Apr 12, 2016)

Nevermore1 said:


> Nice!  I finally got a new tripod so I may have time to try out some water drops later this week if I'm feeling better (have pneumonia and for the last wrek I hadn't been able to stop coughing long enough to take a photo).
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


coughing could actually help with your photography, it could make some pretty interesting shaky pictures....(just my warped sense of humor)


----------

